
Dynomite with Redis on AWS – Benchmarks - hepha1979
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/01/dynomite-with-redis-on-aws-benchmarks_14.html
======
jedberg
I'm super excited to see this! This is my favorite Netflix OSS project and the
one I thought had the most potential when I first heard about it internally.

I wish I had this tool about eight years ago...

